

Ask PG: Could we get something like Reddits' "Orangered" - TylerE

That is to say, some sort of indication in the top bar when we have new comment replies.
======
jessepollak
This may help: <http://hnnotify.com>.

~~~
tagabek
I've been using this for a while, but I wish it was 'built in' to HN itself. I
believe there are a few browser extensions that do this, but an orangered-like
feature would be great.

